# Mutt's first time



## Mutt (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, mine is not pressing like gettin a job or going to jail. but I guess it was a matter of time until I had to take my first piss test. but before I start chugging sure-gel and drinkin an assload of water I have a couple of questions.

My wife went and took out a life insurance policy on me. (uh oh better look out now). but to keep a great rate I have to take this questionare. They will also take blood and urine.

Questions: 
1. are they doing a drug screen on me??? I really don't want to ask, but alsmost tempted.
2. After reading below, can I get by just flushing my system?

Status of ole mutt:
been smoking for the past 17 years.
weight: 150 lb.
last time smoked a week ago last night. before then a week prior. haven't been toking much lately. past month about 5 times.
test time thurs. 3pm

What do you guys think?


----------



## Hick (Apr 2, 2006)

damn..a tuffy...they may be screening for illicate drugs, but the sure-gel might also show a negative effect in their testing of your blood sugar, white count, ect. I just don't know it's effects.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2006)

The sure gel isn't going to do a thing for a cross check drug sampling from your blood test. In the case of Insurance companies and life insurance, they are concerned about your health, not your legality. At the time of death, they will do another, most likely, and if anything is in it that wasn't the first time, and that's a possible cancellation concern, you'd be history anyway, (pardon the pun).

If the amounts of marijuana are a concern to them, they will simply deny the application for insurance. Since it's a private contract between you and the Insurance company, no police or job notification is likely unless specified in the qualification explanation they have to give you by law. You must have seen that already.

I would make DAMN sure some marijuana was in my system. If it's included in the test, and they DO accept you for coverage, then you can live without the worry of your policy being canceled when you die.

BTW, if they do cancel after your death, they still keep all the premiums.

My advice to you is to consult an life insurance type lawyer and have him recommend an Insurance company that doesn't give a rats ass if you smoke Marijuana. 

There are about a million Insurance companies out there Mutt. YOU pick one that you like, not the other way around. The lawyer will cost you a couple of hundred. If you don't use one, it could cost you all of your premiums and whatever the payoff WOULD have been.

Here's an excerpt from a web page you should read:
*What Are They Looking For?
*The insurance company is checking to see if you have any health condition that could eventually affect your mortality  and hence their risk. When samples of blood, urine, and oral fluid are taken from you, the insurer will test for the presence of antibodies or antigens to the HIV virus; cholesterol and related lipids; liver or kidney disorder; diabetes; antibodies to hepatitis; prostrate specific antigen (PSA); and immune disorders. The urine sample may go through routine analysis, *plus screening for certain medications, cocaine, and other drugs.*

http://insurance.yahoo.com/lh/medicalexam.in.html


----------



## Mutt (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Stoney. My wife informed me she already asked and a drug screen was not included in the testing. I will be going natural after what you posted. The whole point of the insurance is not to be cancelled after my death. Damn, what am I going to be paying premiums for if they are gonna cancel me over stupid shit. Insurance companies fuckin bastards.


----------

